# صلاة للتوبة



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2007)

*صلاة للتوبة*​*ربى وإلهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح. كنزَ الرحمةِ ونبعَ الخلاص. آتى إليك مُقراً بذنوبى. أعترفُ بأنى بوقاحةٍ تجاسرْتُ ودنّسْتُ هيكلَك المقدس بخطاياى. والآن ألجأ إلى رحمتِك وتحننِك. لأن مراحمَك لا تُحصى. وأنك لا تردُ خاطئاً أقبلَ إليك. فها أنا ياربُّ معترف بأن آثامى قد طمَتْ فوقَ رأسى كحِمْلٍ ثقيلٍ. وقد فارقَتْنى قُوَّتى. فلا تَحْجُب يا رب وَجهكَ عنى لئلا أرتاعُ. ولا توبخْنى بغضبك ولا تؤدبْنى بغيظك. ولا تحاكمْنى بحسب استحقاقى. ارحمنى يا رب فأنى ضعيفٌ. أذكرْ ياربُ أنى عملُ يديك وارأف بى. لا تدخل فى المحاكمة مع عبدك لأنة لن يتبررَ قدامَك حىٌ. عُدْ وألْبسنى حلةً جديدة تليقُ لمجدك. إغفر لى وسامحْنى لأترنم قائلاً: طوبى لمن غُفِرَ أثمُه. وسُترتْ خطيتُه. أعترفُ لك يا رب بخطيتى ولا أكتُم إثمى. قلتُ أعترفُ للرب بذنبى. وأنك رفعْتَ آثامَ خطيتى. آمين.*​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للتوبة*

امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للتوبة*



newman_with_jesus قال:


> امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح



آمين

الرب يباركك

 :new5:​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للتوبة*

آمين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للتوبة*

آمين حبيبتى ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## مينا 188 (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للتوبة*

امين يارب ارحمنا برحمتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

آمين يا مينا

شكرا على الرد​


----------

